# Nubey 2001-2012



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I just learned over almost 5 and a half hours ago that Nubey, my black cat (whom I considered to be my "guardian angel") passed away at the age of almost 12 years. My grandma took him to the Humane Society in Urbana, IL, and paid $65 to have him put to rest. He was hurting badly. He couldn't clean himself at all. He was one of the sweetest, most fun-loving, and the most caring cats I've ever had in my life. He is the only cat in my life that I've ever had that ever gave out hugs! He was THAT sweet. He absolutely loved giving kisses too. He'd lick me until I couldn't take it anymore. He also used to massage me when he was happy. He lived a great life, and I know how much it hurts to lose such a valued family member. The cute thing about him is that he had a little white "splotch" on his tail (right at the edge where the tail meets the body), and he was everything I ever wanted in a cat. Sure, he wasn't cat show quality. Sure, he didn't like being held like a baby, and sure, he didn't like getting his tummy rubbed (I know most cats don't), but to me, that didn't matter. I loved him just the way he was. I know he's now watching over me.

Take care, my guardian angel, and I promise you that if there is such a thing as cat heaven (I think there is, but I'm not sure), I'll meet you up there one day.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

awwe, he sounds like he was a cool cat! I've never met a cat who would give hugs & kisses! I'm sorry he has left us but I believe you will meet again.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Very Sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Very sorry of your loss. You have great memories that will be cherished furrever.


----------

